# Negative comments



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

I recieve quotes of what passengers wrote about me in comments. All those are awesome, 

I have never received negative comment so far. Have you received? Or Uber sends you only positive ones?

thanks


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Most will not leave a feedback. If you got a negative one, you can be sure FUber will CALL yes call you. 
I have received one sometime ago, I told the guy that because of his rating he needs to cancel & request again. 
He says to me I know my rating is 4.6 and should know the city better than I should (saying that the address I was headed to was prime spot)
I told him that if I fell to the same level I would be deactivate and he should be! LMAO


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

They have never showed us our comments. When we went to get approved for Select, the GM said he had read all of mine and was so excited I was there, yada, yada. That was before my rating dropped from 4.96 to 4.87. Being able to drive Select, but not being able to really opt out of X affected my overall attitude, I think. But, at the end of the day, I got everyone from point A to point B safely and for a pittance so they should be 5 starring me all around.


----------

